# How could I get hair like this?



## Sar (Oct 6, 2008)

Any suggestions atall are appreciated xx


----------



## florabundance (Oct 6, 2008)

If u have that style of cut..then it looks like a back comb secured either with a load of hair grips or those teeny clear elastic hair bands.

if u dont have wavy hair then probably a medium barrel would produce that look.

did that help? lol


----------



## Sar (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeah..its mainly the curling and the bands I have problems with...

When I try and get bangs like that they always just go to the side and looks like I dont have bangs atall or they go really gappy?

and then the curls..I have some smalll curlers (not sure the size i could look it up though) they go really small and tight so I bought some larger ones and it doesnt go into curls it makes it like wavy or somthing..like the curls are way too loose so they dont even look like curls. xx


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 6, 2008)

you can get cheap curling irons at drugstores or walmart or target. get a smaller one, like 1 inch, and curl the hair shaft only half way up, like not the roots, then finger comb it to relax and break up the curls so they arent so small and tight. Her bangs are REALLY thick, so if you pull your bangs down and they are thin, they will get gappy (mine do). have your stylist cut them further back. 
The poof is just back combed and you can secure it with bobby pins. thats how i do mine. 
LOTS OF HAIRSPRAY!!!!! LOL
HTH!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 6, 2008)

for the bangs, it's gonna sound dumb, but i always had that problem, so my hairdresser advised me to "train my hair". which basically means using a hairdryer and a round brush, take time and frequently try stying your bangs the exact way u want them. so if u have the right tools and patience, it'll work sooner or later.

for the curls, u could consider using a mix of large and small curlers. if not then i use this:
Tigi Hardcore | Tigi Hardcore Curl Stick at ASOS
so anything similar to that, with a little product might help a lot


----------



## Sar (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_for the bangs, it's gonna sound dumb, but i always had that problem, so my hairdresser advised me to "train my hair". which basically means using a hairdryer and a round brush, take time and frequently try stying your bangs the exact way u want them. so if u have the right tools and patience, it'll work sooner or later.

for the curls, u could consider using a mix of large and small curlers. if not then i use this:
Tigi Hardcore | Tigi Hardcore Curl Stick at ASOS
so anything similar to that, with a little product might help a lot_

 
those curlers look really good. this might be abit much to ask but do you have any pictures of the sort of size curls they create? x


----------



## Sar (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_you can get cheap curling irons at drugstores or walmart or target. get a smaller one, like 1 inch, and curl the hair shaft only half way up, like not the roots, then finger comb it to relax and break up the curls so they arent so small and tight. Her bangs are REALLY thick, so if you pull your bangs down and they are thin, they will get gappy (mine do). have your stylist cut them further back. 
The poof is just back combed and you can secure it with bobby pins. thats how i do mine. 
LOTS OF HAIRSPRAY!!!!! LOL
HTH!_

 
Thankss I will ask my hairdresser for that next time
i think mine are about one inch but they just make smalllll curls like i want them to be bigger haha...here is my extremely talented paint picturs of kinda what I mean






On the left is the sort of curls my little curlers make
The middle is what my big curlers make
and the right is what sort of curls i want to make haha


----------



## florabundance (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 

 
_those curlers look really good. this might be abit much to ask but do you have any pictures of the sort of size curls they create? x_

 
I'm looking for a pic as i type...but basically, when you first curl, theyre quite tight but fall out nicely and become more voluminous...


----------

